# Propane Cover



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well after looking at it in the garage for too long I got around to "mending" the propane cover. It looks OK and it seems to be holding up. Ill get some pics up when the paint dries. (About 4 beers!)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is yours the 2 peice or 1 pice cover?


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

birddog74 said:


> Well after looking at it in the garage for too long I got around to "mending" the propane cover. It looks OK and it seems to be holding up. Ill get some pics up when the paint dries. (About 4 beers!)


Are you done yet? We are waiting ya know!


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry it took so long I had to see if it worked and every time we went to the club I forgot the camera. It is the one piece (of crap) cover. It doesnt look great but it does what is needed and if you see it going the other direction it would be hard to tell.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

What material did you use for the construction?


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Composite fence on the outside and inside as that seemed to flex and be strong. That material is strong and will flex a little when installing and removeing the cover. Like I said it doesnt look perfect but $6.00 is better that $200 or whatever they want for that stupid thing.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

At least it's still functional. Looks ok too. Do you have a "before" picture?


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

No before pic but next time you crack an egg............


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Its hard to tell if it has the seam down the middle. I'm guessing it does. That was a good idea to add something that you can rivet or screw away from the seam which becomes very fragile. I had the same problem. I tried drilling the old rivets and putting in new. Drilling new holes caused more breaking. I also had a piece missing in the back next to the trailer that provides support. I added a piece of clear polycarbonate and got a few rivets in to hold it together. I used Eternabond Roofing tape in the inside and outside after using the rivets. It is working. Like yours it doesn't look pretty but I'm not ready to buy a new one and like that this covers the propane and the batteries.

Ok first the picture was too large, now it's too small. I can't seem to get it right for attaching









So pull out your glasses!









By George I think I've got it!


----------

